
Snooty Monkey: Andrew's Perspective - ph0rque
http://blog.snootymonkey.com/post/11151931845/snooty-monkey-andrews-perspective
======
licensetoil
Awesome work... Keep it up!

I will be interested in hearing more about it as time goes on...

Thanks, Ilya

